
Crypto exchanges: Yobit is a scam. Changelly too? - ZygmuntZ
Recently I came into some crypto money and I wanted to exchange it. As I was new to this, I made some experiments and learned by trial and error.<p>First I tried Yobit. I have deposited a small amount of money to the address they gave me. Etherscan showed many block confirmations within minutes.<p>It&#x27;s been more than two weeks now, and no sign of my money. Support doesn&#x27;t respond. Looking back, not a big surprise given that it&#x27;s a shady Russian site. They have a nice little show going, complete with live chat, but no substance.<p>Then I tried another site, Changelly. It looks legit with Forbes mentions and whatnot, but guess what? The outcome is exactly the same, only there was a response from support:<p>&gt; We have forwarded your question to the technical department. They will investigate the matter and contact you as soon as possible. Once your issue is resolved, you will be informed!<p>That was two weeks ago and I followed with another email, radio silence this time. Investigating, I came across this post:<p>&quot;I&#x27;m just gonna come out and say it - Minergate is associated with Bytecoin and is therefore a scam&quot;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Monero&#x2F;comments&#x2F;4bx1td&#x2F;im_just_gonna_come_out_and_say_it_minergate_is&#x2F;<p>Frankly, I have no idea what minergate was, I just know the outcome for me: money sent into the black hole.<p>After these two I wised up a bit and used ShapeShift (smooth sailing) and Bittrex (very anal but works).<p>To sum up, I suggest you learn from my mistake and use a reputable exchange.<p>P.S. There is an opportunity here for investigative journalists to test various exchanges anonymously with small amounts of money and see which are legit. I thinks it&#x27;s currently Wild West &#x2F; Jungle mode in the crypto ecosystem and so the public could use some transparency.
======
notjtrig
I used changelly for a transaction, there was a problem with the wallet I was
using but technical support got back to me, asked for a new wallet and sent
the transaction again. ShapeShift does seem to have lower fees but you should
be able to get your coin back from changelly.

